
Comcast DNS hijacker is here to stay. - vaksel
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/07/28/comcast_dns_hijacker/
======
ErrantX
dont we call this a feature when OpenDNS does it?

~~~
wglb
Well, you sign up for OpenDNS voluntarily and they tell you that up front, no?

